# Under £500 for a decent grinder and espresso machine



## Apatche64 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi all,

is is it possible to get a decent grinder and a good espresso machine for under £500?

At at the moment looking at sage but can be swayed


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

The queue for the sub £500 set up is over there.........

Seriously though, the answer to your question is absolutely yes!

Lots of options. You can either go down the new Sage route or the second hand Gaggia / Sylvia (or better if you get lucky and are prepared to be patient) c/w good s/h grinder, or a combination of both. Great second hand gear comes up on this forum all the time. Let us know what you are thinking....


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

As someone who's in the process of sorting out a set up for under £500 I can tell you it's definitely possible. I decided to go with a Sage DTP (~£300) and currently sorting out a s/h grinder for around £150. It's easy to get alot more for your money too, especially on this forum, you just have to have patience and a bit of luck as aforementioned.


----------



## Apatche64 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks guys, I'm considering both options, was set on a sage combo of dtp and smart grinder pro but a few bad reviews have put doubt in my mind.

think I want separate grinder because I have my aeropress at work. Was going to go for the barista express

don't want a massive grinder either


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

There are soooo many variables when making good consistent espresso...but think about the 2 biggies...

1. Grind quality

2. Temp stability

So if it was me I would spend 400 on a grinder and pick up a classic for 100 then add a PID.

But....the danger is knackered limescaled classics. So be a bit careful there and buy from a known source.


----------



## Apatche64 (Jun 24, 2017)

Ok, any recommendations on the grinder?


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

Second hand Mazzers with newish burrs, Fiorenzato F4 or second hand F64 the list is endless. Quick search on this forum will probably reveal many options for you.

Second hand more traditinal Grinders are quite bullet proof and new Burrs are readily available.

Are you just going to be grinding for espresso, if so a traditional pro Grinder is fine. But if you want to single dose and regularly change coffees that makes things a little trickier at this price point. Your domestic focused Grinders with lots of electronics will be more than good enough but with more chance of going wrong and with smaller burrs that mean you won't quite be getting the low temp, low static, consistent grind that pulls out the depth of flavour and consistency in the coffee.


----------



## DickL (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi I have a Dilonghi grinder for sale, it has had very little use as I have bought a Maratza encore, I live in Sussex so local if possible


----------



## Apatche64 (Jun 24, 2017)

Thanks guys,

ive already got a delonghi grinder, cheap £40 one


----------

